# Has anyone went from 14 back to 12's



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I am thinking of going from 14 which I have had forever back to 12 with some 29.5....as much as I love the monsters I feel I could gain so much more power back saving over 12lbs per corner just don't know if i would like the stance wing so use to 14


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Dang man heck yea u can gain some power back ...48 pounds is alot


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

12s look fine with 29.5s on them (i know thats what your thinking). I like 14s simply bc they dont seem to "float" so bad when you get real deep....which I'm known to do on just about every ride lol. I never had a complaint out of my 29.5 laws though, just decided i wanted bigger when i got that 6" lift for my brute and jumped up to 31s and thats been my tire of choice ever since.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I would even be willing to try skinny 31 but I feel yet might be to skinny


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Tough to beat "og" 29.5 laws, but whether the weight would really make an overly noticeable difference on your bike I don't know. - Tough to give up a good looking set of 14's.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Dude u know I'm all about OG laws. Get some SRA offset and you'll love it! 

Saves your belt a lot, less strain on axles, and I know ill get it for saying this but 29.5 do better 

I like skinny/skinny for our riding.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I loved my 29.5 S/W combo on SRA wheels all around... Love the stance, the look, and yeah, can't beat the OGL.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

this should sum it up but its all about your personal preference tonka


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Unfortunately this is the only head on shot I have...

s/w 29.5 on SRA SS108's HL 2" lift


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well it is official I think I got prolly one of the last set of original 29.5 that aren't a blem......heading my way I think I will be much happier overall with this setup....I went with 10's all the way around so I can rotate them


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Awesome! Good for u man, so what did I miss? They switched tire manufacturing companies right? I don't get on the other forums much.

You'll love it dude, I know I loved mine, I would go back to a brute on 29.5 tomorrow...seriously.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, they're shipping all the molds to the V-Rubber, and it seems thus far the first batch or two of everything they've done has been a little off(small).


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep now I just pray I don't have the bead problem laws are known for....I know y'all are good but I swear the 2 people I know with them fight em I think I am going with reg rims instead of sra ones since I have wheel spacers already and the sra wheels I want are 8 wide with only a 10 wide tire I kinda want a 7 wide


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

The 29.5 of law never had bead probs. only ol2!

I would find a SRA wheel you like. Not sure if 8 is too wide but sell those spacers. Better off without them!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I never had any problems, bead, or otherwise


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok wheels and tires ordered man I hope these wheels look good on the bike with the 2+5 offset can anyone say DEEP-DISH lol


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Which ones did you get? I love the OG laws, one of my favorite tires. Right now I'm trying to decide if I want 30" backs or 29.5 laws. I have a light bike though, instead of a brute.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

light bikes def need a law


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

But the 29.5 would probally foot my bike lol. I ride deep water. 


What wheels did you go with?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

a wheel that has been out but hardly see anyone with em....was going with some more no limits but didnt like the fact they only have 6 or 8 and i wanted 7 lol.....i will post pics of my wheel tire combo as soon as i get them....until then top secret lol jk it aint nothing special


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

X2^^ cant wait


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the 14's simply because it's easier to clean the mud out from around the brakes... LOL


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have seen a couple OG 29.5 laws with the wheels spinning inside the beads, but just random bikes I seen out at RYC so no back-ground as to how many times/how long they have been run flat and/or otherwise beat to heck.

For note, my first set of law2's were the first/heavy batch. They were fine on the kitty wheels but slipped on the MSA's on the ham. HL warrantied them out(even paid freight both ways) and the new set practically took an act of god to get them to bead-seat they went on so tight.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I know one thing I won't get the performance I think out of the laws I had with the monsters but if I can keep cash in my wallet due to carnage that is a win win for me....monsters are straight nasty


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

the laws are gonna hold their own, dont worry about that.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

See I think the laws do same or better. You'll lose a tiny bit of GC but I do know laws do work son


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't think I will lose much gc as Corey's bike and mine are within a .5 of each other he is on all wides and heard the 10's are a bit taller so I should be same


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Spill the beans! Whats it gonna be?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

what ya mean whats it gonna be....i ordered 4 29.5x10x12 outlaws....


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

wheels?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

O I got some black ones lol.....brand and name will be on wheels once pic is taken they ain't nothing special but I haven't seen one brute with them and this offset


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Awesome! I know 30 sb and 29.5 og aren't much diff. I never had a moto next to the og though. It's all relative man. I really hope you like them. I absolutely love outlaws. I got hooked ever since my first set!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So did you get rid of the NL wheels then?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Not yet I have them for sale I had a guy wanting them but I couldn't meet him yesterday due to being with my father on his Father's Day lol.....so hopefully he still wants them idk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> Not yet I have them for sale I had a guy wanting them but I couldn't meet him yesterday due to being with my father on his Father's Day lol.....so hopefully he still wants them idk


If he doesnt understand that he aint worth sellin to lol...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Exactly lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that was fast :rockn:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome ....love the new yellow writing look


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's always been on the OG's. just don't see many new pairs lately lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Well i guess i didnt proof read it too well... I dont kno exactly how to punctuate it but i meant like the new tire with fresh yellow writing i guess is how u could say it lol yea i knew they come like tht P


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh I gotcha... lol... Yeah it doesnt last long. Few mud rides and it aint shiney and yellow anymore lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Got tires mounted on wheels should have them on bike when rear gets put back together I think they turned out great love the offset and style wheel...haven't seen a brute with them either


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks sick tonka


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks great man!


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

looks good Brandon :rockn:


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Havent seen tht wheel before i like it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well i def lost some weight more then i thought......hopefully my belt and bike loves me for this....my monsters with wheel weigh 66lbs per rim/tire and my laws weight 51lbs with rim/tire.......over 15 per corner and 60 all together i def am happy with the outcome


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks great! I like them!


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

That wheel looks awesome!!!


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

Saw a couple pics in the ride thread, but to you have any of it cleaned up? How they do compared to the monsters? I have 28 s/w back right now and im really leaning toward s/s 29.5s


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I loved my monster, def the hardest pulling/biting tire I ever had....with that being said it can be a great thing or a horrible thing.....my problem was weight, wasn't that I couldn't turn them as that wasn't a issue at all, but was more carnage overtime.....I absolutely love the laws too tho being 60lbs lighter on my bike all around with wheel/tire combo and they did pretty dang good this passed weekend as most would say.....def paddle the best out of all tires and I have had all the bad mud tires.....overall these laws please me but I'm always changing stuff up lol.....as for pics I will get one tomm of it cleaned up


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

They did great. Only holes that I seen him get hung any were simply ground clearance related, wouldn't have mattered what tires he had on.


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

them wheels and tires look good i just rather my 14 inch rims on my 31s but i have to agree with u i had 30 monsters on my brute with all sra rims and they pulled hard no matter were i was but i 31s pull just as hard as them monsters and i have a lil more gc and they paddle alot more in water


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## chevyon52 (Jun 20, 2009)

looks good


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lilbigtonka bike looks good I wish when I got new tires and rims I would have went with 12" wheels and the laws they are a proven tire


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

So glad I did what I did cuz I could have got ol2 for really cheap but decided against it....I think I'm more happy this way and I know my bike is....crazy cuz these are heavy and big tires but my bike spins them like 26" mud lites lol.....it has been use to them heavy heavy boys for too long


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just got these 28 ol2 I haven't tried them yet I had terms and I can tell there a lot lighter than the terms lost a little GC but not much


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea 28 skinny ol2 ain't bad but I would have did the 29.5 and wasn't doing that


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yea me neither the guy I traded wanted to trade me for 29 ol2 and I wasnt going to go that extreme they look bad but the weight and traction is to much for me I like riding and not worrying about breaking stuff


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I traded my 28" Ol2s for 30" monsters.. In the mud the monsters are awesome but I have to agree you can really tell there heavy .. Your makin me wish I would of got the 31" outlaws lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i am very happy with the laws and i still have the same gc as with the monsters also....i like 31's and would have went with them also but they were just as heavy and i wasnt doing 9.5 all the way around i know mine are 10 but they look alot wider in person then a 31x9.5


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

So do your 29.5s measure closer to 30? Cause if that's the case I think that will be my next tire these monsters I got measure 30 exactly.. I traded to get the 2" of ground clearance but they dig and paddle way dif than my 28s did


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I never put my laws next to my monsters but to my skid plate I am within a 1/4" difference with a lot better ride and def more power


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks good. I'm really liking the wheels, never seen those before. I just picked up a set of used 29.5s to replace my 28" backs, hopefully they do alittle better.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

gald you like your set up bub. look at this way bro, in a few days there will be a set of 4 golden monsters just sitting in my garage doing nothing if you need them. im going to start looking for some basic black cheap 14" wheels to mount them on just in case they are needed by someone in a pickle.


----------

